# Letting Agents



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I thought I'd tell you my thoughts on letting agents! They're invaluable! Occasionally people suggest on the forum that they are a waste of money and unecessary, I've never bought into that idea and my thoughts have been confirmed while looking for something to rent down on the coast. We've tried agents and private. Thinking that private would be cheaper we arranged to view a few, BUT, it transpired the two private properties we looked at were too expensive and that agents had actually told them that they wouldnt take them on because they wanted too much. It seems to me that at least agents keep the prices at a sensible rate, they also perform all negotiations and organise utility bills, telephone lines, sort out all those silly nagging questions and make sure things that are asked for are done before allowing you to sign!

Altho I'm sure its not always the case, the private landlords are very suspicious of prosective tenants and vice versa, especially if there is a language barrier.

Just my thoughts

Jo xxx


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

jojo said:


> I thought I'd tell you my thoughts on letting agents! They're invaluable! Occasionally people suggest on the forum that they are a waste of money and unecessary, I've never bought into that idea and my thoughts have been confirmed while looking for something to rent down on the coast. We've tried agents and private. Thinking that private would be cheaper we arranged to view a few, BUT, it transpired the two private properties we looked at were too expensive and that agents had actually told them that they wouldnt take them on because they wanted too much. It seems to me that at least agents keep the prices at a sensible rate, they also perform all negotiations and organise utility bills, telephone lines, sort out all those silly nagging questions and make sure things that are asked for are done before allowing you to sign!
> 
> Altho I'm sure its not always the case, the private landlords are very suspicious of prosective tenants and vice versa, especially if there is a language barrier.
> 
> ...


I agree with Jo 100%. I am sure there are exceptions to the rule (bad agents, and of course great direct landlords but if you find a good agent willing to go the extra mile then they are absolutely invaluable. 
:clap2:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

steve_in_spain said:


> I agree with Jo 100%. I am sure there are exceptions to the rule (bad agents, and of course great direct landlords but if you find a good agent willing to go the extra mile then they are absolutely invaluable.
> :clap2:


I sort of don't...........

when we first came over here we used an agent & had no problems admittedly - & it was a great help when we couldn't speak the language

however that's the only time we've used one - I prefer to deal directly with the owners

having said that - some friends of mine who are agents are on the look out for a bigger place for me at the moment - I know they are reliable (unlike a lot in this town), so don't mind paying a little extra for the service



I will be getting a discount though


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

I think the 'problem' is that whilst there are many professional, reliable and experienced letting Agents working here in Spain, there are at least an equal number who move to Spain and see it as an easy option of making a few quid on the side from a mobile phone, a few business cards and a badly put-together website. I agree that a 'good' letting Agent can be worth their weight in gold - the trick is knowing which is which - especially if you are new to an area and unable to ask for recommendations.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

djfwells said:


> I think the 'problem' is that whilst there are many professional, reliable and experienced letting Agents working here in Spain, there are at least an equal number who move to Spain and see it as an easy option of making a few quid on the side from a mobile phone, a few business cards and a badly put-together website. I agree that a 'good' letting Agent can be worth their weight in gold - the trick is knowing which is which - especially if you are new to an area and unable to ask for recommendations.


a year or so ago I met a very professional-looking 'letting agent'

she talked the talk - great stationery & business cards


couldn't speak a word of Spanish


she rented a house for *her* family - paid 6 months upfront - she was assured this was normal in Spain

she didn't even know that a contract has to be in Spanish to be legal


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

djfwells said:


> I think the 'problem' is that whilst there are many professional, reliable and experienced letting Agents working here in Spain, there are at least an equal number who move to Spain and see it as an easy option of making a few quid on the side from a mobile phone, a few business cards and a badly put-together website. I agree that a 'good' letting Agent can be worth their weight in gold - the trick is knowing which is which - especially if you are new to an area and unable to ask for recommendations.


Which is why these forums are so useful!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> I sort of don't...........
> 
> when we first came over here we used an agent & had no problems admittedly - & it was a great help when we couldn't speak the language
> 
> ...


Thats my point tho Chic. We viewed two private houses today (among many others) one owned by a spanish lady and the other by a Danish couple. Both of these houses were, (judging by others we'd seen) overpriced - grossly - 1000€ a month overpriced!. When I asked about water, electricity, telefonica the owner just shrugged and said I'd have to pay her to transfer them into my name. I spoke to an agent later about these houses and she said, that they had valued both those houses and the owners werent happy with the price they'd suggested and had decided to "go it alone"!!

Jo xxx


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> a year or so ago I met a very professional-looking 'letting agent'
> 
> she talked the talk - great stationery & business cards
> 
> ...


That's the problem isn't it ... many people move to Spain and reinvent themselves in a new profession without any prior experience. Sure, a lot of them make a good job of things, but there isn't much you can do to check the integrity of one of the Agents other than seeking recommendations, testimonials and checking industry qualifications / accreditations etc... (if they have them)


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I agree with you both, however, I think this recession has actually weeded out the "not so good" agents. I think the majority left are pretty good. We've spoken to many today and there are good ones and not so good ones. I guess having lived here a while has enabled us to know what should be done

Jo xxx


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Jojo knows I will disagree with her 100% here. That's the beauty of a democracy. I am "dealing" with an agent in Rojales for a Norwegian friend. He has taken a month's deposit just to show Erik around a house. Erik was dumb enough to pay - 68 years old, frail and "a nice guy"
> 
> So, 10 minutes in a car from Torrevieja to Rojales to show the property and Erik says, "Nei, takk" and now the agent says he is keeping the 760 euros as a "viewing fee" I really hope this guy has a good dentist and an up to date funeral plan.
> 
> So, do you wonder why I don't rate "agents". I'll update tonight.


Care to Name and Shame, Steve ?


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

SteveHall said:


> Here is my advice: NEVER EVER EVER pay any money over until you have at least seen the house/apartment and decided that you want to make an offer/put a deposit down. If anybody tells you that you have to pay a single cent up front.....run a mile.


Couldn't agree more... do people actually part with money before they even see the place? 

The house I am in was through a reputable agent (office, great reputation etc). We viewed a few, chose this one, and the agent asked when we wanted it from. As I was spending a few weeks in the UK, I asked if I could be cheecky and say the following month, he checked with the landlady and all was fine.

All he asked me for was a _SMALL _deposit to secure the house (because I was vanishing to the UK for a few weeks and I guess he feared I may not return = lost rent etc etc). 

On the day of my return he met me at the property with the landlady by appointment, I inspected the house, viewed the contract, asked my questions, etc etc... only then did I sign the contract and pay the rest of the money. I was not asked for anything up front (apart from the small deposit I mentioned). I only paid the money as I got given the keys!

Totally agree with Steve...... unless there is a genuine reason like mine to need to give a deposit, avoid this. Pay the money when they give you the contract (or better still, the keys!).


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I've never come across an agent who's required any money up front at all! Some request a finders fee which can be anything between half and one months rent, others take a percentage or the monthly rental from the landlords, others take the deposit from the landlords..... The house we went to see yesterday that was private and thru the landlord was old, damp everywhere, dilapidated furniture, dark and shabby. It had three/four bedrooms, two bathrooms, a small garden and a green pool - the landlord wanted 3000€ a month. We've just noticed similar house just over the road is on with the agents for 1,700€ - even that is too high IMO for what it is, but apparently its nice inside!!!!!!

Landlords see prices in agents windows and think that they can command the same figure and do. The only thing you may have to pay is a finders fee. But for that you get peace of mind, help with utilities and help negotiating

Jo xxx


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

jojo said:


> the landlord wanted 3000€ a month.
> Jo xxx


3000 :faint: OMG - move to the costa blanca, you can rent BENIDORM for 3000! I have a brand new 3 bedroom villa, huge garden, underbuild the size of a football pitch magnificant sea views and its only 900 and everyone says i pay too much!!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

steve_in_spain said:


> 3000 :faint: OMG - move to the costa blanca, you can rent BENIDORM for 3000! I have a brand new 3 bedroom villa, huge garden, underbuild the size of a football pitch magnificant sea views and its only 900 and everyone says i pay too much!!!


But we think we're posh over here on the costa del sol!!!!! Stupid isnt it!!!! The cheapest we've seen so far was a modest townhouse with three bedrooms and that was 1000€. Costa del Ripoff!!! Mind you, the house we're living in now is in the campo, fairly new, modern, three beds, swimming pool and land and thats available for 900€

Jo xxxx


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

jojo said:


> But we think we're posh over here on the costa del sol!!!!! Stupid isnt it!!!! The cheapest we've seen so far was a modest townhouse with three bedrooms and that was 1000€. Costa del Ripoff!!! Mind you, the house we're living in now is in the campo, fairly new, modern, three beds, swimming pool and land and thats available for 900€
> 
> Jo xxxx


OOh Jo, move north... and with what you save you can pay a private jet to take you back to see your friends every month! lane:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> No? It used to be quite a local scam. I can remember one guy in Arroyo de la Miel who used to make quite a nice "living" charging people a token amount just for registerting them as potential tenants! Of course, most of the people found properties elsewhere and he just kept their deposits.


Well that maybe explains our different views. I've only known agents in the last few years and that sort of thing doesnt happen anymore, they'd not get away with it - I think those bad agents have been kicked into touch by the recession and people power!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> No? It used to be quite a local scam. I can remember one guy in Arroyo de la Miel who used to make quite a nice "living" charging people a token amount just for registerting them as potential tenants! Of course, most of the people found properties elsewhere and he just kept their deposits.


nor have I in 7 years in this area


plenty of dodgy agents - but none who asked for money upfront from tenants


----------



## trucker666 (Oct 6, 2010)

*benidorm*



jojo said:


> I thought I'd tell you my thoughts on letting agents! They're invaluable! Occasionally people suggest on the forum that they are a waste of money and unecessary, I've never bought into that idea and my thoughts have been confirmed while looking for something to rent down on the coast. We've tried agents and private. Thinking that private would be cheaper we arranged to view a few, BUT, it transpired the two private properties we looked at were too expensive and that agents had actually told them that they wouldnt take them on because they wanted too much. It seems to me that at least agents keep the prices at a sensible rate, they also perform all negotiations and organise utility bills, telephone lines, sort out all those silly nagging questions and make sure things that are asked for are done before allowing you to sign!
> 
> Altho I'm sure its not always the case, the private landlords are very suspicious of prosective tenants and vice versa, especially if there is a language barrier.
> 
> ...


hi jo im mark want to move 2 benidorm next april 2011 i have a hgv 1 licence also i used 2 b a chef plse can u help me find accomadation 2 rent long term thx xx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

trucker666 said:


> hi jo im mark want to move 2 benidorm next april 2011 i have a hgv 1 licence also i used 2 b a chef plse can u help me find accomadation 2 rent long term thx xx


welcome


have a look through the threads & you'll find lots of info about the work situation in Spain & links to various accommodation websites


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> welcome
> 
> 
> have a look through the threads & you'll find lots of info about the work situation in Spain & links to various accommodation websites




Yes this is the best solution as Jo is nowhere near Benidorm and of course she has to find her own place first


----------



## geez (Apr 4, 2010)

Hi, I'm definitely in the anti-agent camp for renting standard residential property. Purchasing and holiday rentals might be a different issue and perhaps it depends where you live in Spain. The internet has changed everything when it comes to accessing available rentals, at least in cities. I simply can't understand why I would pay someone 1.5 month's rent to someone who posts an ad, picks up a few phone calls and shows a few prospectives through a property. There are a squillion empty houses in this country and as many owners desperate for help with their mortgages. In terms of renting, I can't see a brilliant future for the agent model. Remember when we all purchased flights via travel agents?

Perhaps there will be a future where I can't figure out how to deal with service providers and get my water and power switched on and will be happy to pay an agent to do this. Is this the service that is usually provided by letting agents though? Not in my experience.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

geez said:


> Hi, I'm definitely in the anti-agent camp for renting standard residential property. Purchasing and holiday rentals might be a different issue and perhaps it depends where you live in Spain. The internet has changed everything when it comes to accessing available rentals, at least in cities. I simply can't understand why I would pay someone 1.5 month's rent to someone who posts an ad, picks up a few phone calls and shows a few prospectives through a property. There are a squillion empty houses in this country and as many owners desperate for help with their mortgages. In terms of renting, I can't see a brilliant future for the agent model. Remember when we all purchased flights via travel agents?
> 
> Perhaps there will be a future where I can't figure out how to deal with service providers and get my water and power switched on and will be happy to pay an agent to do this. Is this the service that is usually provided by letting agents though? Not in my experience.



Neither can I????????? Most of the agents I've looked at charge the owner of the property and the prospective tenant a fee and its negotiable, but starts at half a months rental! For that they show you round, they translate and interpret questions during the viewing, afterwards they negotiate the rental , sort out the electricity, phone, cleaning the property and the contract! 

I'm doing it both ways at the moment and I'm totally in favour of agents, in fact I'm done with looking round dirty, old fashioned houses that should be condemned, by owners who think that, because I'm British I'm stupid enough to believe them when they tell me it'll be immaculate, clean and have no damp, no leaks, modern clean bathrooms and clean furniture by next week and then telling me they want double what its worth in rent. I have seen some sights this week that I wouldnt leave my dog in and for over 1000€ a month! . I have to say, the agents in Benamadena are great, they are earning their money, they've found us some good properties that we wouldnt have found anywhere else and are helping us to save time and money. We're nearly settled on a couple of properties at the mo, the agents are negotiating some terms on our behalf!

Jo xxxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

trucker666 said:


> hi jo im mark want to move 2 benidorm next april 2011 i have a hgv 1 licence also i used 2 b a chef plse can u help me find accomadation 2 rent long term thx xx



Hi Mark, I'm t'other side of the coasty in Spain, so I havent a clue what goes on in Benidorm I'm afraid. I'm going thru trying to find a place for my family at the moment!! Have a look thu the threads on the forum tho. Lotsa tips and useful advise


jo xxx


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

A couple of good string to points to searching for rental accomodation in Spain is either Spanish property for sale: Find 100,000 Spanish properties for sale or Spanish property - Spain jobs - Spanish news - think-SPAIN.com - you could also try searching through the *online* editions of the local English language Newspapers - RoundTownNews / CostaBlanca News / EuroWeekly News to see if they have any long term rentals listed that meet with your requirements


----------



## sothiaco (Oct 18, 2010)

I´ve read this post, and I feel very worried about my situation, but from the other side of the line (sorry for my English, I am Spanish)

Because of my personal economical situation, I´ve begun working as a real estate freelance agent with the 3rd most important and reliable group of Spain. And as I speak some English they suggest me to try getting clients from UK and the rest of Europe. But now I read your comments, I suppose I will find a lot of suspicious people thinking I am going to cheat them.

I´ve entered this forum to investigate the needs and expectations of people searching for a house, trying to give back the right and most useful answer, in order to develope a good job and to feel the money I earn is going to be deserved.

I am begining, and I am learning, so you can say I am not the superprofesional, so any sugestion is welcome.

Sorry for your bad experiences. I hear all the time too much stories about people cheating people here in Costa del Sol... Spanish cheating foreigner because they don´t know anybody, and foreigners cheating their own compatriots, because these ones trust those ones because they came from the same country, you know. And all of that is very bad for our image, so I complain as much as you can do, believe me. That is good for nothing!

Wish me good luck, for me and for my clients. I hope I´ll give a good service, and none feel dissapointed with it!

Best Regards.

Susana.


----------



## sothiaco (Oct 18, 2010)

SteveHall said:


> ¡Hola Susana!
> 
> Welcome.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much Steve. That comforts me very much!
I have very little time, but now I am inside this forum, I will try to help as much as I can. My husband and I both have lots of English friends, so we understand enough your problems, I think 

Thank you.


----------



## geez (Apr 4, 2010)

jojo said:


> We're nearly settled on a couple of properties at the mo, the agents are negotiating some terms on our behalf!



Good luck with the hunt, JoJo. You would think that at the moment it really should be possible to pick up something of a good standard for a fair price. Very frustrating that some people would rather waste their time and yours by not listening to your requirements. By the way, I was never able to convince any of the agents up here in Bilbao to negotiate on their crazy fees and I notice that six months later they are still carrying some of the same stock I looked at back in March. If the barriers to renting were set lower by agents, I suspect that many of those properties would be tenanted by the army of 20-somethings still at home with ma and pa. Way back when, I would have also struggled to save up close to a house deposit to rent a flat.


----------

